# 2000 F-250 SD Front Springs OK?



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 2000 super duty with the heavy duty service suspension package. The front end is rated for 4400 lbs. I added a 2 inch leveling kit which adds next to nothing for weight carrying ability to the front. I also added timbrens. Will I be OK plowing with my new 8 FT Fisher HD plow or do I need to get the X springs from ford? My truck only settles about 3/4 inch when the plow is lifted. When the plow is raised and lowered the truck bottoms out on the timbrens. That is what makes be wonder if I need the stiffer springs.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I dont know what cab configuration you have, or how many miles, if you have a extra or crew cab those 4400 springs are not good for that plow, I would think the place that sold you the plow went over the truck beforehand?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

zippy1;328064 said:


> I have a 2000 super duty with the heavy duty service suspension package. The front end is rated for 4400 lbs. I added a 2 inch leveling kit which adds next to nothing for weight carrying ability to the front. I also added timbrens. Will I be OK plowing with my new 8 FT Fisher HD plow or do I need to get the X springs from ford? My truck only settles about 3/4 inch when the plow is lifted. When the plow is raised and lowered the truck bottoms out on the timbrens. That is what makes be wonder if I need the stiffer springs.


zippy, I'm not sure if you mean coil springs or leaf springs. I'm not sure when they switched over and I thought it was in 04. If its leaf spring then I would add another spring for sure. If its coil type I would upgrade, we have 5200lb front coil springs on our 06 F250SD and it only drops about an inch when the plow is lifted.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

*Springs sould be fine*

I have a 99 superduty and it has the 4400# spring with the 2.5" leveling kit and I also put in a 2" add a leaf and my 8' meyers dose not move the front end down more the a 1/4 of an inch when raised.


----------



## zippy1 (Aug 21, 2006)

My truck is an extended cab with 50,000 miles. It is in great shape. I put the two inch leveling springs in hoping that would be enough but I am not sure if it is. My truck only drops about 1 inch when the plow is lifted. Is that usually the best way to tell if the truck will handle the weight? Does an undersprung truck settle more than 1 inch with the blade lifted? Thanks for the help. I have a feeling that I will have to add another spring.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Brian Young, They switched over to the coil springs in 2005 models.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

my truck does not squat 1", but yours doing it might not be the end of the world.

If this is your first year, plow a storm or so, if you dont like it then get the springs, you wont be any worse off.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The site seems to be having issues, it will not post my reply so i appologize if this is a duplicate.
My truck is a 2000 F350 PSD RC it has 160,000 on it has had a plow since new. IIRC the spring code on the door jamb says XB which is x-codes up front and the two stage trailer towing package springs in the rear. I have a Western 8'6" pro plow and it is sprung great! No overloads or timbrens needed in front and I can carry a lot of ballast in the rear, usually about #1200. The fronts still hold the truck up nice and high, no notable sagging. Compared to other F350's it sits higher. I agree trying out what you have to see if it works since it will not cost anything to try. But if you need more, IMO get the x-codes timbrens are a "band aid fix".


----------



## mrbrickman (Nov 13, 2006)

the x's are the higher rated spring, the others are either j or v i forget, but if you have a diesel and the heavy fisher, its alot of weight....my gas 5.4 with the x springs and an 8'2'' v plow squatted a hell of a lot less than my friend who has the other springs and the fisher its just an unbelievably heavy plow

id say youre ok, just in for a rough ride when in transport


----------

